# 1941 Colson Coca Cola Themed, mild custom



## Mike K. (Nov 9, 2017)

This is a 1941 Colson that I made several years ago, into a mild custom with a Coca Cola theme. Some of the decals are of the "Sprite Boy" that Coca Cola launched in adds staring in 1941 to promote the use of the term "Coke". The design on the custom brass badge was from a 1941 Sprite Boy add too. Coca Cola valve stem caps, a bottle opener on the rear fender, wood "trunk"... it was a fun build. Unfortunately, I only have a couple pics of it.


----------



## JimRoy (Nov 10, 2017)

What a beauty


----------

